# Two Trouble Makers~ Buddy and Roxie~ 2008



## monklover (Jan 4, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align] 
[align=center]Hi my name is Megan and I have two bonded bunnies named Buddy and Roxie. My sister Hannah and I look after them.

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]This is Buddy. He is a 2 year old mini lop and I have had Buddy for a year on January 11. He is my first bunny ever and my heart bunny. 
[/align][align=center] When I went to adopt Buddy, I walked into his pen and he started doing circles around my feet. I could tell that he liked me. I spent about 20 minutes in there with him and I didn't ever want to leave. I knew right away that he would be mine. When I first got Buddy, he didn't like people a lot. Now whenever someone goes up to him, he runs over to get attention. 
[/align][align=center] Buddy loves to jump, binky, and get into tons of trouble. Buddy is also extremely smart. I clicker trained him in one day and also target trained him in one day. When I give him a pellet when he is outside of his hutch, he runs inside. Right now I am working on getting Buddy to run in a circle when I say "circle" and stand up when I say "up."[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Roxie is a 1 year old english spot/hotot. We have had Roxie for 7 months and we adopted her looking for a friend for Buddy. Roxie loves licking things. I see her all of the time licking trees and sticks. Most of all, she loves licking Buddy. She grooms him all over, even near his butt! If I sit next to Roxie, she will come over and lick me like crazy![/align][align=center]Roxie enjoys doing bunny 500s, binkying and licking. She is such a sweetheart! Roxie is a tiny little girl that is happy to be out of an animal shelter where she never got to do any playing in a tiny little pen the whole day.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]This is Buddy and Roxie's hutch. They absolutely love it and it is big enough for them. The only times they are in it, is at night and when it rains. There are blinds on all of the sides of the hutch for when it rains. They normally are outside from about 8:00 am until about 5:00 pm. When they are out, we always make sure we are home unless we are only going to be gone for about 10 or 15 minutes. My sister, Hannah, and I, play with Buddy and Roxie a lot! We are normally out with them for about 3 hours a day.[/align]
Here is a link to my old blog. I made a new one because I didn't like the old blog and barely ever got to post anything. Hopefully this one will be a lot better! Anyways here is the link to the old one that I don't like!

 Buddy and Roxie's Blog 2007


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay! What cutieeess!

I love the new blog. We need LOTS of pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## monklover (Jan 4, 2008)

[align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]It's hard to take pictures when Roxie sticks her head in the camera's way!
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center] This is my dog jackie and Buddy. Buddy loves following Jackie! 
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center] Roxie loves running!
[/align] 
[align=center]







[/align][align=center] Buddy getting into trouble!
[/align] 




[align=center] Bud and Rox!
[/align]


----------



## Roxie (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone! We recently renovated Buddy and Roxie's Hutch. We put plastic over the door to shield from windy Rain (GRRR). We are also in the process of adding more wood to the bottom of the door, for it to become more secure!


----------



## monklover (Jan 6, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Watcha doing up there momma? Come down and play wit us!

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Roxie saying hi
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]One goes up. The other goes down!
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center] Buddy running towards me.
[/align]


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww! I just love Buddy and Roxie! such a perfect pair!

They are living in bunny paradise! My guys would LOVE to roam around the yard I bet.. but in my situation it`s too open and unprotected.. so they stay inside .

Just want to kiss their wittle noses :inlove:.


----------



## monklover (Jan 10, 2008)

[align=center]More pictures!
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Bud running towards me!

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Doesn't she look like a model?

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Buddy with his chubby little cheeks.
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Buddy is known for how much he drinks his water.
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Roxie eating the weeds!
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

This almost looks like a really long, 6-legged bunny! LOL!


----------



## monklover (Jan 10, 2008)

:laugh: Poor Buddy doesn't have a head!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

Happy early gotcha day to Buddy!
:biggrin2:


----------



## monklover (Jan 11, 2008)

[align=center]Buddy says thank you. He is enjoying his gotcha day! 

Buddy and Roxie decided to dig another hole. Digging holes are their hobby. They normally dig a hole, work on it for a couple weeks, and then fill it back up. It is really funny!  Don't worry though, they cannot get out of the backyard from their holes! 

One of the cutest things ever is watching a bunny push dirt. Both Buddy and Roxie do it. When they need to get dirt out of the way. They stretch their legs out like they are going to lay down and they slide. They push the dirt with their legs and the tummy. It is sooo cute! I am trying to get a picture of it! :hearts
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Roxie's dirty nose!





Buddy on his dirt pile digging.

I uploaded more pictures but I don't know what happened to them. I am uploading a video of them right now so there will be more in a little bit.
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 11, 2008)

Your Babies are so cute. I just love looking at your pictures.

[align=center]*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY BUDDY*[/align]
[align=center]:bunnydance:inkelepht::magicwand:arty::happyrabbit::energizerbunny::bunny18:rabbithop:group:arty0002::airborne::grouphug[/align]
[align=left]Susan[/align]


----------



## monklover (Jan 11, 2008)

[align=center]Thanks Susan!





Lookit that dirty face!




 Buddy and Roxie Digging
Here is the Video of them! The best part is when Buddy pops out of the hole! 
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2008)

How are your Babies? We need more photos of the two Darlings.

Susan


----------



## monklover (Jan 26, 2008)

Good thing I just took pics of them today! It's been raining all week but it is finally sunny! Uploading right now.....


----------



## monklover (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## monklover (Jan 26, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]
My foot always gets in the pic!

[/align][align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 26, 2008)

They are both sooo so cute! 

I looove Roxie's eyes! 

I seen a baby bunny at the petstore the other day who looked just like Buddy, so that made me think of him.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, I admit Roxie and Buddy are totally cute, but they also have the bigget look of mischief about them too . I swear that in nearly every picture, they look as if they are thinking about what trouble they can get in to next!!! 

Jan


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2008)

These two make the most beautiful couple! I LOVE seeing bunnies have fun in the yard . Bailey gets to do that but Sakura can't really as she's small enough to fit out the fence.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww!! I really really love your pair. Your Roxie reminds me so much of my Flower, and your Buddy reminds me so much of my Trixie...and the funny thing is that my Flower and Trixie aren't yet bonded, but great friends through the cage bars. They lay together and hang out all the time...I catch them digging toward each other sometimes...so cute!

Funny that our look-alikes are both friends! 

And LOVED that video of them digging, and you're right, the cutest part is Buddy coming back out of the hole, and shaking off the dirt! Hehe!! Too cute...

:inlove:

P.S. Love your puppy, too...cute!!


----------



## monklover (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Rosie- You should SO try to bond Flower and Trixie! Then we would have two matching couples! 

I am uploading pictures right now but photobucket is taking FOREVER!


----------



## monklover (Feb 8, 2008)

[align=center]I think this picture of Roxie is so cute!






Look how serious Bud looks! :biggrin2:





Now Buddy is like please groom me! Let me stretch my long neck!





Buddy squeezed through these two trashcans and then got stuck behind them! He kept trying to move the trashcan but it was too heavy so he was spinning the wheels! :shock: Finally I moved the trashcan so he could get out!





My dog, Jackie, compared to Buddy.





I have more pictures but photobucket was being stupid so I will post more pics tomorrow!
[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2008)

*monklover wrote: *


> [align=center]"What?!?! You talkin' to ME?!?!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note my comments above...hehe...

Gosh, they're SO CUTE!!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2008)

*monklover wrote: *


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Rosie- You should SO try to bond Flower and Trixie! Then we would have two matching couples!
> 
> I am uploading pictures right now but photobucket is taking FOREVER!


Oh, I plan on it! Gotta get Flower spayed first, though...hehe...


----------



## monklover (Feb 9, 2008)

That would be SO cool if we had two look alike couples! You better get Flower spayed quickly! :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, love the new pics :inlove:!



That first picture of Roxie should go on cuteness overload . And the 'serious' one of Bud is just adorable! Your dog is also very pretty


----------



## monklover (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Silvie. It was funny cause when I took the picture of Roxie, she was in a bush and she actually looked straight up at me like that and gave me that look! Haha!


----------



## monklover (Feb 14, 2008)

[align=center]I haven't posted for a while but I have taken lots of pictures! 

Pictures of them running!






























[/align]


----------



## monklover (Feb 14, 2008)

[align=center]This is funny! Ok so Buddy was on the grass and he lifted his tail.... you know what that means!
And then Buddy hopped away and did the same exact thing in the SAME spot!











:biggrin2:

I was trying to take a picture of Roxie but Buddy hopped on my leg and covered her up!





Aww how cute! Lovely little Roxie!





I forgot to add:

Me and Hannah made a second level!!!!!





The second level is NIC and it is attatched to the cage and for more support, has three poles comind down. It is shaped like an "L." Right now, only Roxie goes up there. I think Buddy does not want to go up there because when we first made it, I picked him up and put him down there and since he doesn't like being picked up, it was a bad experience for him. My fault. 

It is not that high and when Roxie jumps off, she has a very smoothe landing. I am POSITIVE Buddy can jump that hight because he has jumped on my bed which is three times taller than that!

More pics in next post!
[/align]


----------



## monklover (Feb 14, 2008)

[align=center]Lying down:










Looking out to see me....




[/align]


----------



## monklover (Feb 14, 2008)

[align=center]Where is that papaya momma gives me?




















Enjoy! :biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## monklover (Feb 18, 2008)

Today I was taking a video of Buddy and Roxie when I started talking about how they normally do binkies..... and then while I am saying this, Buddy goes and does a binky! Here is the video. I cut it down so that it is only the binky part. It is about 12 seconds so you don't have to wait for the binky part!

Buddy's Binky

I hope you like it!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 18, 2008)

Aww your pictures are great! 

And horray Buddy Binky! 

You are lucky, I can never catch a binky on video. :?


----------



## monklover (Feb 18, 2008)

I know this is the first time I have ever caught one! I am so happy! Buddy did a binky pretty much on command... If you have your sound on, you can hear that right after I say "sometimes he does a binky", he does one!


----------



## Roxie (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG they are so cute! I'm so glad you updated this!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2008)

Buddy and Roxie are looking great - glad to hear that they are still up to mischief. Keep the pics coming 

Jan


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 13, 2008)

Mazel tov!!! Keep us updated about that as well, and good luck. It's scary. The best part is all the money you'll run off with from your family! Being Jewish has its perks, right!??!  I LOVE IT!

Tracy


----------



## monklover (Apr 29, 2008)

[align=center]Ok I just got a camera so I will be able to post more pictures! I used to have to use my sisters. So here are some pictures from today![/align]

[align=center]You can tell that Buddy (or Roxie) is scared when they move very stiff like this:[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]^ Buddy just went over to Roxie and layed down right next to her[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## monklover (May 1, 2008)

[align=center]Some of my favorite running pictures I got today! It is super easy to get running pics because wherever I go, they follow! So they run at me![/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2008)

Great pics - Buddy and Roxie are so photogenic . They look like they have a great time in your garden!

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2008)

Your bunnies are just so cute...i loved looking at all their adorable pictures...

Cheryl


----------

